# 18x8.5 S-Line Wheels



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello, I'm trying to mount a set of 18x8.5 A6 S-Line wheels on my W8. They have an et of 43 and are rubbing the outside of the break calipers just a hair. 
How do I know what size wheel spacers to use? Can I shave the caliper just enough? I'm also running 235 / 40 series tires. Please post your ideas.


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: 18x8.5 S-Line Wheels (GoGetterW8)*

I just had the same problem, don't shave the caliper. I have 18X8.5" ADR M-Sports with a 35 ET, so I got 8mm spacers with longer conical seat bolts just for the front and they work fine, but you should really take it to someone so they can really tell yuo a good size. Mine was barely touching the caliper as well.


----------

